
Cyber Letters of Marque and Reprisal: “Hacking Back” (2014) - nkurz
http://duckofminerva.com/2014/10/cyber-letters-of-marque-and-reprisal-hacking-back.html
======
techdragon
I honestly had this idea 5 years ago. I figured they were probably just not
talking about it, or used new language in whatever document they now use.

The concept is 100% analogous. The Letter of Marque and Reprisal is precisely
the kind of relationship that solves the need for 'sanction' in the private
contractor doing 'investigative' government infosec work type of scenario.

------
CM30
Isn't this just what many of the malicious hackers have been doing already?
I've seen tons of cases where a hacking group got their site compromised, then
the rival's site ended up wiped out about a week afterwards in retaliation.

It's not really a good idea, because it just invites wars and personal
vendettas that never end. And it's likely the damage will just go up and up
each time.

------
SixSigma
A world where "they hacked me first" becomes a defence and all concerned
deliberately hiding / obfuscating their tracks.

And then the opportunity for getting two third parties to retaliate against
each other ad nauseum.

What a recipe for disaster.

